# Mac Friendly Live Stream Sports Sites?



## skinnyboy

Sometimes I'd like to watch a PPV boxing event as it happens on my Mac instead of waiting a day later. 

Any suggestions for a site that is Mac friendly? 

The ones I've found are set-up for PC users.


----------



## james_squared

*taco*

I don't know anything about PPV events, but you can watch free hockey games.

James


----------



## titans88

skinnyboy said:


> Sometimes I'd like to watch a PPV boxing event as it happens on my Mac instead of waiting a day later.
> 
> Any suggestions for a site that is Mac friendly?
> 
> The ones I've found are set-up for PC users.


Yea i'm always looking for ways to watch soccer games that aren't available here. From my experience, there are very few Mac-friendly streaming sites.

There is one site I use often, and i've noticed it has links to North American sports like hokey, baseball, football, boxing and even mma from time to time. The problem is only some events are available in Mac-friendly form, and that is indicated by an Apple logo beside the link.

Check it out I guess.

LiveFooty V 2.1-|Free Sport Stream|Live Footy|Live Football|Free|Premier League|Gratis|BundesLiga|LFP|EPL|CL|SPL|Seria A|Euro 2008|Cricket


----------



## skinnyboy

titans88 said:


> Yea i'm always looking for ways to watch soccer games that aren't available here. From my experience, there are very few Mac-friendly streaming sites.
> 
> There is one site I use often, and i've noticed it has links to North American sports like hokey, baseball, football, boxing and even mma from time to time. The problem is only some events are available in Mac-friendly form, and that is indicated by an Apple logo beside the link.
> 
> Check it out I guess.
> 
> LiveFooty V 2.1-|Free Sport Stream|Live Footy|Live Football|Free|Premier League|Gratis|BundesLiga|LFP|EPL|CL|SPL|Seria A|Euro 2008|Cricket


I took a look and not much for Mac users.

Thanks anyhow.


----------



## titans88

skinnyboy said:


> I took a look and not much for Mac users.
> 
> Thanks anyhow.


It all depends on the day and the event. Some days there will be 20 Mac links, others there wont be any. The links for certain events are updated numerous times a day.


----------



## corbett

*canada vs france rugby*

Anyone know how to get this mornings game on the mac?


----------



## arminia

Sport Lemon - From Sport - Watch Live Sports Online - FromSport


----------



## jakell46

corbett said:


> Anyone know how to get this mornings game on the mac?



I found a site for Soccer.
you may use it 

Live Football Events Online


----------



## kerlos

skinnyboy said:


> Sometimes I'd like to watch a PPV boxing event as it happens on my Mac instead of waiting a day later.
> 
> Any suggestions for a site that is Mac friendly?
> 
> The ones I've found are set-up for PC users.


 Mac , Ipads and iphones friendly site. Go Google and search - MobilesportsTV


----------



## kerlos

Downloading Mobile TV Software And Apps On Your Android, iPhone, iPad, iPod Touch, Blackberry and Windows Smartphone Phone. Watch NFL, SOCCER, FOOTFALL, NBA, RUGBY, NCAA FB, NHL and Cricket Live Online HD & 3D Premium and Free Available here.

i got a site: Live Sports TV On Mobile

Apple TV for iPad and iPhone 

Best FREE TV Apps For Android

try this site.


----------



## badfish

Ain't free


----------

